# Hail Call 2400



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tried to PM you again, it said your mail box was full. Sorry I missed you last night. I should be avail. all day to day.

JW


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll call you tomorrow, when are you going to be around?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you guys need a room? LOL!! J/K.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Do you guys need a room? LOL!! J/K.


:smt017 C'mon, that wasn't even funny...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Do you guys need a room? LOL!! J/K.


Grow up dude, not funny.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'll call you tomorrow, when are you going to be around?


I'll be around all day. I have a meeting between 10:30-12:00 my time. I think you are 3 hrs behind me??? Maybe just 2.

-JW-


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I'll be around all day. I have a meeting between 10:30-12:00 my time. I think you are 3 hrs behind me??? Maybe just 2.
> 
> -JW-


I enjoyed our conversation. Let me know how the 22-250 loads work out.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

10-4 will do....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Did you try to call today 2400??? I noticed I missed a 'restricted' call. You're the only phone # I get like that.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope I sure didn't.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Did you try to call today 2400??? I noticed I missed a 'restricted' call. You're the only phone # I get like that.....


Probably the CIA. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Probably the CIA. :mrgreen:


More than likely.......


----------

